# Gekota vintage soft top



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just bought a navy one of these for my t92 blue flighty, very nice strap especially for the sale price. Very comfortable with a soft smooth leather lining, nice light feel for summer and the hot humid weather we are getting at the moment. I think it will patina nicely to once it gets its creases in.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-vintage-soft-top-grain-leather-watch-strap

Came with 3 spring bars and the usual watch gecko cleaning cloth, so a bit of a bargain for 16 quid. Very light to wear and keeps the watch secure on a smaller wrist. Very slim so fits lugs well. I went for blue to contrast with the flighty, but brown looks good too.

[IMG alt="Geckota Vintage Soft Top Grain Leather Watch Strap" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.watchgecko.com/catalog/product/cache/ecd051e9670bd57df35c8f0b122d8aea/b/r/breitling-blakbird-on-wrist-vintage-top-graincrop.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i like the anchor on the second hand ! vin


----------

